# Languages and dialects of the Philippines



## latchiloya

What are the dialects and/or languages in the Philippines?

I can only name some:

Tagalog
Hiligaynon or Ilonggo
Cebuano or Sugbuanon
Kapampangan
Bikolano

Is Tagalog a language or a dialect?


----------



## walterhartmann

Just a heads up: All those you mentioned are languages, not dialects.

I'm not sure if you know this already, but a dialect of Tagalog for example would be the Tagalog spoken in Batangas or Tagalog of Laguna, with only minor differences mostly in vocabulary and pronunciation. But they're still "Tagalog."

If this is for your homework I think you should contact the Linguistics Department, Departamento ng Filipino at Panitikan ng Pilipinas or the Department of Anthropology of UP or any university to get more accurate information.


----------



## mataripis

Every region in Philippine archipelago has its own language and in that particular region there are dialects. Tagalog region has more than 7 provinces and each province has its own form of Tagalog.But all forms of Tagalog are intelligible (90%)with one another unlike  the other 2 forms major language in the south- the bikolnon and Bisayanon .Bisayan region has different form of bisaya I am not sure which is language and which are dialects. Sugbuanon, ilonggo,waray etc.They have about 50% intelligibility. Ilocos region has ilokano language but there are still nearby provinces speaking a different form of Ilokano- 75% intelligibility.Bikol region has standard naga bikol language and the rest are bikol dialects- 50 to 70% intelligibility.kapampangan has main form and dialect form(near ilokos region).Dumagat language has standard form called baybay and the rest are dialects situated in different parts of archipelago.The written law recorded Filipino as the National language but this is an error since all languages in the Philippine archipelago are considered Filipino!Filipino is based on Tagalog but Tagalog is a rich form of language that was never taught in schools.Combining the Tagalog of the North and South of Tagalog regions will form true Tagalog language.but the real standard Tagalog is Bulakan Tagalog.Bulakan Tagalog is the base form of Manilan Tagalog.Because Manila bay is the long time trading area port, Tagalog language was exposed to different cultures performing sea tradings.The ancient Tagalog communities including all ethnic groups of Archipelago(they can speak ancient Tagalog too)were known to be a civilized and educated form of language not just in the whole archipelago but also in the whole Pacific region and nearby asian communities kingdom in mainland of continental Asia!


----------

